# Good target pistol



## ECShooter (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey guys, looking for any advice on target pistols. I have been around guns my whole life and I am looking to buy my first high power pistol. I am looking for an accurate and reliable range gun. This will never be carried or used for home defense. I have at the moment 3 different 22 pistols that I do enjoy shooting. Right now I am considering getting a 45 in a Kimber Gold Match II or possibly a Sig 220. I am really open to any suggestions. Any replies would be appreciated. BTW, I am not into polymer guns because I like a heavy pistol in my hand. Thanks.


----------



## NuckinFoob (Jan 8, 2009)

check out the sig 1911 platinum elite. .45 obviously, and they offer it in carry version too, if u like the more compact style.

They are about a grand, but look SEXY. plus who doesnt love a 1911?

I have yet to shoot one, but I like what i have been hearing about them.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

my opinion is
45 - Kimber Gold Match II
9mm - glock 34
22 - S&W model 41 - designed for only match ammo i am told


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

ECShooter said:


> I am looking for an accurate and reliable range gun. This will never be carried or used for home defense. Right now I am considering getting a 45 in a Kimber Gold Match II or possibly a Sig 220.


The Gold Match II is one of their higher end pistols, why not look into a Les Baer or other high end 1911. For Sigs, if you like the 1911 platform, I like the 220 SAO and 220 Carry SAO. And the Sig will be less expensive.


----------

